# Rockford Amp wiring diagram



## markhauguel (Jul 12, 2004)

Does anyone have a schematic for the cable from the 6 disc changer to the Rockford amp. I have been told that there is a 6v. low level signal there but I do not have any wiring diagrams for it. I have an '02 Xterra XE SC with the factory 6 disc changer. Any help would be great. Thanks


----------

